# MPTC Trainings



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Identity Theft
*MPTC Boylston
March 2, 2007, 9 am - 4 pm
This course will introduce law enforcement officials to the newest crime of our century, *"Identity Theft".* We will utilize our studies based off current methodology from the Federal Trade Commission including local law enforcement agency's assigned to this crime. Law officials will learn various aspects of how this crime is committed and learn the ways to protect personal assets for our community. Officers will also study the three types of "motives" that thieves are using when committing these crimes and learn their social backgrounds. This course is designed to give officers a better understanding of this "faceless crime" and how to counteract against these criminals when dealing with victims coming into our police department's front lobby looking for help.
 
*Contemporary Gang Trends
*MPTC Boylston
March 13, 2007, 9 am - 4 pm
Gang membership, and gang-related violence, is on the rise in Massachusetts. No longer just an inner-city problem, gang activity is beginning to impact suburban areas as well. "Gangs, Guns & Drugs" examines all facets of street gangs, as well as current trends in street level narcotics. This course arms the law enforcement officer with practical knowledge for use on the street.
*Gangs*: Discussion will focus on gang identifiers, urban vs. suburban trends, initiations and gang activities, as well as officer safety tips for dealing with gang members on the street. Current weapons of choice will also be identified and discussed. 
During the PowerPoint presentation, a variety of gang indicia will be available for viewing. All weapons, narcotics, and paraphernalia on display were seized locally. The lecture material, coupled with the hands-on displays, will provide law enforcement with an insider's look at this growing and increasingly violent subculture.

*Hate Crimes
*MPTC Reading 
2/13/07, 8 am - 4 pm
No description available. Past courses have included topics of: identification and history of hate crimes, hate crime statutes, legal issues, guidelines to effective response, offender typology and victim trauma.

*Emergency Vehicle Operation Class
*Sponsored by MPTC Boylston, held at Ft. Devens
2/13/07, 8 am - 4 pm
​This class is a practical class that will be at the Massachusetts State Police E.V.O.C. Center at Devens. Topics that will be covered are: Accident Avoidance, Police and Procedure, Pursuits, Ethical Decision Making When Operating an Emergency Vehicle, and some selected Video. 
After the classroom officers will be involved in a Practical Skills Course. This course is designed to familiarize individuals with various handling characteristics of an emergency vehicle. This will be conducted on the M.S.P.'s E.V.O.C. Driving Track. 
Another practical exercise will be conducted; officers will be involved in an Ethical decision Making exercise. This will be done on the track when involved in a mock pursuit.
All officers attending must have a department cruiser.
 
*Search and Seizure
*MPTC Plymouth
2/23/07, 4 hour course
No description available.


----------

